# What to do about indigestion in dogs - is this indigestion?



## emjharts (Aug 27, 2013)

Last night my Shih Tzu had bad indigestion. I was getting worried as she was displaying some symptoms of bloat and I started to panic that it was serious. She couldn't get still, she was moving around alot, she had a gurgly tummy, hiccups on and off and she was sort of salivating / licking her lips alot. We kept looking up on the internet what to give her, I was thinking we should call a vet, my husband suggested pepto bismol as many websites suggested but I didnt want to give her human medicine so we ended up giving her a bit of plain yoghurt and a small camomile tea and it all calmed down and today she awoke her usual self.
She didnt eat her kibble this morning but that is normal but I have just given her a dentistick and she had the hiccups again afterwards so I'm worried that I just shouldnt have given her anything.
Does this sound like indigestion? Yesterday she did eat some treats that she hadn't had before so maybe they didnt agree with her. 
What can I give her should this happen again and how would I know if it was bloat? any advice would be great thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emjharts said:


> Last night my Shih Tzu had bad indigestion. I was getting worried as she was displaying some symptoms of bloat and I started to panic that it was serious. She couldn't get still, she was moving around alot, she had a gurgly tummy, hiccups on and off and she was sort of salivating / licking her lips alot. We kept looking up on the internet what to give her, I was thinking we should call a vet, my husband suggested pepto bismol as many websites suggested but I didnt want to give her human medicine so we ended up giving her a bit of plain yoghurt and a small camomile tea and it all calmed down and today she awoke her usual self.
> She didnt eat her kibble this morning but that is normal but I have just given her a dentistick and she had the hiccups again afterwards so I'm worried that I just shouldnt have given her anything.
> Does this sound like indigestion? Yesterday she did eat some treats that she hadn't had before so maybe they didnt agree with her.
> What can I give her should this happen again and how would I know if it was bloat? any advice would be great thanks


From the symptoms it sounds like gastric or acid reflux. The stomach acids come up in to the throat and oesophagus that isn't protected against stomach acid like the stomach is.

That will cause, Gassy, gurgling stomach discomfort and being unsettled. They will also often drool and salivate because of the acid reflux in the throat.
Often they wont feel like eating either with it. Sometimes they will vomit or gag too because of the discomfort.

Could be the treats she had didn't agree with her especially if they were fatty or greasy, in all honesty denta sticks are full of awful junk too.

It could be what she ate treat wise. It may be an idea to feed her several small meals for the next couple of days, and something bland and not fatty like white boiled chicken no skin as that's full of fat and a little fresh cooked white plain rice, or plain potato, or you can give white boiled fish, check for small bones first and give that instead of the chicken, that's light and easily digestible and resting on the digestive tract. Perhaps don't give her anything else at all and see if she settles.

If she doesn't or it keeps happening then you may have to pop her to the vets, as the acid reflux coming up into the throat repeatedly can cause inflammation, redness and even ulcers are its not protected against stomach acid like the stomach. There are doggie type gaviscon and antacid medications that you can get to prevent ease it and protect the throat too.
One of mine had gastric reflux under anaesthesia, and the specialist gave me the meds to soothe the inflammation and protect against ulceration just in case.

It could be just what she has eaten, and be a one off, but if it keeps happening as said especially then they may need to find out why its happening.

With bloat they will show similar signs, and the stomach will become hard distended and tight like a drumskin, other signs can be lots of stretching, arched backs, standing roached backed, with and/or spayed out legs. They become unsettled with that too, and cant get comfortable in one position, and if they do lay down its usually like a spynx upright rather then laying relaxed on their sides and stretched out. You can get salivation and drooling with that sometimes, and also they will often try to vomit and not produce anything. Bloat is an emergency as it can lead to gastric tortion where the somach twists on its access cutting off blood supply, and that needs immediate urgent vet intervention.


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

you can give pepsid ac (vet recommended) if problem persists get some propectalin from your vet. Works wonders on upset tummies. propectalin comes in pill form and a tube of jell like stuff, you can squirt it in the mouth, you vet can tell you how much to give, or just rub it inside the mouth, they seem to like the taste and it works very well. But pepsid ac will work quite well for upsets that are not frequent. kind of like a band aid to hold you until you find out what the problem is


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's a link on what to look for with bloat. 
Bloat in Dogs

If mine get a gurgly tum and eat grass I stick a damp finger in bicarbonate of soda and rub it on their tongues. It works for me with indigestion and it works for them too.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

One of mine had the very same as yours just recently with the licking lips and swallowing and gulping grass and I also thought it was bloat and it was ( gastric) acid reflux, she was given zitac tabs by my vet and has 3 smaller meals instead of 2 and we have to be careful with what she eats as this will trigger it off.
I don't allow her to drink a lot of water in one go as this is a trigger for her aswell


----------

